# Free BSD don't sees dvd



## nocentis (Mar 9, 2009)

Welcome

Free bsd does not see my dvd recorder connected to the IDE.


----------



## ale (Mar 9, 2009)

What is the output of `$ dmesg | grep acd`?
Can you add some more info?


----------



## lyuts (Mar 13, 2009)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/creating-cds.html

Take a look at section 18.6.9


----------

